# My Conure Girlies ~



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Miss Peatree Abbigail ~









Miss Honey Belle ~





Miss Pressie Grace ~





*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such a pretty trio of green cheeks and Pressie Grace has caught my Drogon's attention!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh the GCC girls are all so cute :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are adorable, Maddy. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful girls with us. :hug:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They are lovely....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW I love them! I need to birdie nap the better lock your doors!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous, very lovely girls you have there  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, more pics!! Your girls are beautiful, I love how expressive they are!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw so cute they're so like 'you mean you're actually taking pictures of us? Before our beauty routine?' Lol


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Maddy, you are very fortunate to have three beautiful girls, I esp. love Pressie Grace


----------

